# Kill The Cancer Challenge 2020



## Buro87 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi, I'm Buro87 from the team Boinc.Italy
Like last year, from 1st to 7th February we want to remember the fight against cancer. 

So...I'm here to invite you to participate to our *Kill The Cancer Challenge 2020* on subproject _Mapping Cancer Markers_.
More info https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=9839

Join us and let's crunch together!


----------



## trickson (Jan 27, 2020)

Buro87 said:


> Hi, I'm Buro87 from the team Boinc.Italy
> Like last year, from 1st to 7th February we want to remember the fight against cancer.
> 
> So...I'm here to invite you to participate to our *Kill The Cancer Challenge 2020* on subproject _Mapping Cancer Markers_.
> ...


I hate Cancer.
The only way to cure mine is to cut me up and sow me up like a quilt. Not much of a cure if you ask me 2 surgery's and it still isn't done yet. 
I can tell. You really can feel it when you have it no matter what anyone say's. both times now it's been agaony and NOT ONE DOCTOR IS GIVE OUT PAIN KILLERS ANYMORE! Try that on for size!

I HATE CANCER!


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 28, 2020)

I have my own personal cancer fight going. Diagnosed two years ago with stage IV prostate cancer. PSA of 99.9. Months of chemo and radiation followed by very expensive ($9,400 for the drug not including the visit to the hospital, tests and getting the injection) injections every 6 months. My next one is in less than 48 hours. The side effects can be brutal at times but they beat the alternative.


----------



## trickson (Jan 28, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I have my own personal cancer fight going. Diagnosed two years ago with stage IV prostate cancer. PSA of 99.9. Months of chemo and radiation followed by very expensive ($9,400 for the drug not including the visit to the hospital, tests and getting the injection) injections every 6 months. My next one is in less than 48 hours. The side effects can be brutal at times but they beat the alternative.


Keep fighting! Don't let it win! 
I HATE CANCER! 
I have literally held my friends hand as he took his last breath from stomach cancer. 
NOT FUN!


----------

